
The Fall and Rise of Dart, Google's 'JavaScript Killer' - WrightStuff
https://insights.dice.com/2019/03/27/fall-rise-dart-google-javascript-killer/
======
moocowtruck
fake news... if there was a rise to dart, it went about as high as a pita
bread. If there was anything google should obliterate, it should be dart

